# Waxing



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a question about waxing. When you wax your traps do you add water to the wax or just melt the wax? And also do you get the kettle as hot as when you dye? I'm dying all of my traps right now and I ran in to ask. So can someone please give me a quick answer.
Thanks, koondawg


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

You can melt your wax on top of your dye if you want. I have done it many times and have never seen a difference in making catches.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

other wise after the traps are dyed just melt the wax in the pot and dip the traps in it


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

kk, ty last year I put the dye and wax together and my traps looked pretty weird..lol.. so if you do dye and wax seperate, do you melt the wax just by it self or do you add water like you do with dye?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

melt the wax by itself


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

koondawg said:


> kk, ty last year I put the dye and wax together and my traps looked pretty weird..lol..


If the traps get pulled out to fast or if they get pulled out where the dye is boiling the coating of wax will be spotty. It took me a few times or doing it that way to get it to where the traps came out pretty decent. Dipping your traps in pure wax will always give your traps the best coat of wax.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, last year when I put both together I did notice it was spotty.


----------

